

Ask HN: Options to display weather info for world-wide locations? - sagacity

http:getLocalNe.ws - our new site has individual pages for about 9,000 locations across some 240 countries world-wide. We wish to display current weather info (buttons) for as many of these locations as we can.<p>We've already implemented AccuWether's code for all US locations (which appears to be working fine) and they do have a coverage of around 150 countries. We're already exploring this as well as a couple of other options.<p>Can HNers with some experience on this suggest some alternatives that we could look at?<p>Thanks in advance.<p>ps. If you're up to it, please review and provide feedback on the site too:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2305689
======
sagacity
Clickables:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2305689>

<http://getLocalNe.ws>

